# New User - Info Request- Dennison Pocket Watch



## Ade King (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

I've wanted a pocket watch for a long time, and have just acquired a couple, but I am particularly interested in finding out more about this one.

I wanted a pocket watch to use, and fell for this one because of the nice clear dial.

There seems to be military marking on the rear B9504 and an arrow, and B9504 marked on the side as well.

The only thing I can find resembling a serial number is 9754 marked on the edge of the case to the right of the regulator lever, and also on the inside of the back cover.

The person that I got this from said that he thought it dated to about 1910.

I'm assuming that the lack of a bow is down to broken/missing parts.

It winds well, and is keeping good time.

There is a scratch on the surface of the crystal, but otherwise seems to be in good order.

I have three main questions:

Is there anywhere that I can get information to tie the date down from the serial number?

Is there anywhere to get more information on the military markings on the watch?

Would a watch repairer be able to replace the bow, so that I can attach a chain?

Any information is gratefully received, and if I have broken any etiquette regarding image size, etc, please let me know, as this is my first post.

Regards,

Adrian

Here are some images, as pictures are worth a thousand words as they say.










Front View










Rear View










Movement










Inside Back Cover


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It looks like a fine watch capable of keeping good time, once it's been serviced and repaired. Your watchmaker MIGHT be able to find a replacement bow, but don't expect it to be cheap. A general servicing is already rather pricy. Toss repairs in on top of that, and the cost skyrockets. And unless your watchmaker has a box of bows just on-hand, don't expect this to be repaired anytime soon.

If you wanted a watch to wear and use as a timepiece, you really should have done just that, instead of buying one that requires repairs. It's not that your watchmaker might NOT be able to find a replacement bow, it's HOW MUCH you can AFFORD - because this won't be cheap.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe that the B indicates B grade; for issue to NCOs and Warrants.

I have my Grandfathers Rye and Marchand of a similar age... ?between the wars?

Good luck; I have spent a small fortune on mine, including a second watch just for cannibalising.

I'm picking it up, at last, on Saturday morning.

It'll finally be complete and running, after sixty years laid away...


----------



## Ade King (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Shangas and chris l.

Shangas - I figured that the bow would probably be expensive, but am not really all that bothered about it to be honest because I really like the watch, but it would've been nice to do if not too expensive.

I'll see if I can get a leather pocket watch case to attach to my belt instead.

chris l - Thanks for the info on the military markings, thats interesting to know. I have another watch belonging to my grandfather which is in really bad condition thanks to my little brothers dismantling fingers when he was a kid, the numbers are all brown (I presume radium burns) and much as I'd love to get it sorted, I think its beyond hope, or beyond my budget anyway.

Glad to hear that you've got yours all fixed up nicely though.

Thanks again,

Ade


----------

